

MARISSA AND THE GOOGLIFICATION OF YAHOO. AND WHY I THINK THAT’S OKAY. - uvince
http://blog.mizannethrope.com/post/44066576650/marissa-and-the-googlification-of-yahoo-and-why-i

======
moyajaya
Ouch! My ear hurts!

